# house I'm working on now...



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup, that's me.

DSCF0001.jpg

DSCF0002.jpg

DSCF0003.jpg


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, your staying busy. Then again, why wouldn't you, since your work is so good.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

You should get a tattoo of your company name and ph# on your back.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If thats you, then how did you take those pictures:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you have a speculators? Who uses those chairs while painting?


----------



## Doug Dahlke (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great. Did you do that entire house by yourself?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice again Kelly :thumbsup:

But...
Who is footing your ladder or have you secured it in some secret way? 

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with the ladder placement here. He is on level ground, he is not kicked out at too much of an angle, nor is he too steep. If the top of the ladder moved horizontally it would not go far before hitting frieze and soffet. Someone footing would not be able to prevent horizontal change at the top of the ladder anyways. 

Kelly, its a tough audience here when it comes to analyzing work pictures. Your stuff always looks great and its clear that your marketing is working really well. If you are happy with your pricing, dont change a thing, and keep kicking butt and posting the progress!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Me and two guys....I final coated every inch. No one footing, was on level ground. That chair was on the deck...took it off for the trim prep, (dust)
I used it for a 5 min break....watched everyone working.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

hey kelly whats your choice of weapon for that boxing??? 3 inch or 4 inch???


Your jobs always look top notch, keep up the good work!!


dave mac


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work, i love seeing those houses! Everything out here is stucco, siding or brick!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We do a lot of homes similar to the ladder setup that Kelly has going there... stepping off on to that side roof.. it has to be done and it can be done safely...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Mac... I use a 4" hot dog roller...and a 2" corona for the edges. We try to have as much of the finish coat rolled...for better texture and uniformity.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Kelly. Im always talking application methods with my guys. 

dave mac


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> *2"*


:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

lol, Im not going their again ha ha, I hope you had one in both hands j/k


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> lol, Im not going their again ha ha, I hope you had one in both hands j/k


See that, Dave?! One by one, they are coming out of the cracks and joining the club. So far, its me, cadchick and kp.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> See that, Dave?! One by one, they are coming out of the cracks and joining the club. So far, its me, cadchick and kp.


Scott
As long as it works for you guys :thumbsup:, I think your braing washing them j/k

You know what women say about guys with small brushes ?lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Great work, i love seeing those houses! Everything out here is stucco, siding or brick!


The closer you get to my area it pretty much all stucco.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks good, keep you the good work.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Yup, that's me.
> 
> DSCF0002.jpg





vermontpainter said:


> There is nothing wrong with the ladder placement here. He is on level ground, he is not kicked out at too much of an angle, nor is he too steep. If the top of the ladder moved horizontally it would not go far before hitting frieze and soffet. Someone footing would not be able to prevent horizontal change at the top of the ladder anyways.
> 
> Kelly, its a tough audience here when it comes to analyzing work pictures. Your stuff always looks great and its clear that your marketing is working really well. If you are happy with your pricing, dont change a thing, and keep kicking butt and posting the progress!


See what your saying Verm, about the pictures, but that second pic :whistling2:. Sometimes the camera does in fact "lie", only because to me that picture of the ladder sure makes it look like it's kicked out a hell of a lot.
Aaaanyway, as we say over here, "we are our own safety officers", if Kelly felt unsafe, I'm sure he wouldn't have gone up there in the first place :no:

mistcoat(UK)

p.s. Red Bull gives you wings


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Mist

Only when compared to the 16 footer to its left. I see nothing wrong with that placement. More people should post progress pictures so that there would be more to critique.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Mist
> 
> Only when compared to the 16 footer to its left. I see nothing wrong with that placement. More people should post progress pictures so that there would be more to critique.


Does that comment include me :thumbup::yes: Verm.

Not trying to rip Kelly apart, just saying that's all V :thumbsup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Does that comment include me :thumbup::yes: Verm.
> 
> Not trying to rip Kelly apart, just saying that's all V :thumbsup:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


No, not a shot at you Mist. Its just interesting that Kelly, RCP, Prowall, Timhag, Pinnacle, Jason and others share alot of great progress photos and even videos on here and then people who never post a project picture criticize and nitpick. 

These guys arent posting pics to say "hey look how great I am", they are doing it to share ideas and generate discussion. Often it digresses into how white their pants are, or the gratuitous safety critique. Just a pet peeve.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Got to agree with Mis on this one. Safety first. That 40' is almost extended all the way over a roof leaning off to one side. Lucky the bend didnt hit the roof and "see-saw" the bottom end out. Get a roof pick on a section of a 16 footer, move the 40 to the left a couple of feet and bring the bottom in about 5-8 feet. I've done some stupid moves as a owner but I wouldnt send an employee up that to do the same. As far a posting progress pics .....this is sort of "painting 101".

that being said ....I think Kelly does some nice work and is growing his business the right way. He is a good example for newbies.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEP

You know I love you, but...in the first picture where you can see the ladder from a side angle, it is clear that it is several rungs from full extension. And we do know that Kelly is smart enough that when he set that ladder, and prior to making his full ascent he would be checking for how well the feet are dug in at the bottom and for ladder flex when he hit the middle and upper half. The dude appears to weigh about 145 pounds so he is not as likely to generate as much flex and rebound as us pudgy pete's...:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1682&stc=1&d=1219967816
> DSCF0003.jpg



According to Cal Osha regulation on proper placement of a extension ladder are

1. The distance from the wall to the foot of the ladder should be about 1/4 the distance from the ground to the point where the ladder is supported above 

2. Locate the ladder 1 ft. from the wall every for rungs to the top support 

3. Position the ladder at 75.5% angle from the floor to the supporting wall.

So the way I see it it should be kicked out about 8 ft.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> NEP
> 
> You know I love you, but...in the first picture where you can see the ladder from a side angle, it is clear that it is several rungs from full extension. And we do know that Kelly is smart enough that when he set that ladder, and prior to making his full ascent he would be checking for how well the feet are dug in at the bottom and for ladder flex when he hit the middle and upper half. The dude appears to weigh about 145 pounds so he is not as likely to generate as much flex and rebound as us pudgy pete's...:thumbup:


And I love you ...but it's 3 rungs from full. Still more than 50% over flex and It doesnt take much weight to kick it off that roof line that it is hovering over. I dont know Kelly. He posts pics of nice work from a distance and I could say a few things about his close-ups, but that doesnt mean that he didnt set that 40 too far from the house. It really is nitpicking, but I wouldnt expect any of my employees to do that move.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

He could of just spent 20 bucks for a ladder stabilizer bar and he could of kicked the ladder in a few feet and not worried about the roof below. Plus he would have more support for leaning off. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree a stand off would help greatly in that spot, but again I have done it the way Kelly is doing it w/o issue...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I agree a stand off would help greatly in that spot, but again I have done it the way Kelly is doing it w/o issue...


True dat...
When its your job reality is we all would do it to get er done.


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

Kelly, regardless how the work was done... maybe off camera there is a helicopter with a harness...  your workmanship is as always *superb*! Kudos...


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN (Aug 28, 2008)

good work keep it up. Can you tell me those shades what you have used for the building? Vasudevan


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, not a shot at you Mist. Its just interesting that Kelly, RCP, Prowall, Timhag, Pinnacle, Jason and others share alot of great progress photos and even videos on here and then people who never post a project picture criticize and nitpick.
> 
> *- That's cool, Verm! :thumbsup:*
> *Not me nitpickin', just pointing out something that "on camera" looked a bit dodgy *
> ...


mistcoat(UK)


----------

